# tractor differences



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I would just like to clear up the misscomunication about the plowing with tractors. there is three different tractor groups in my mind,the 'Lawn tractors' , which are the lightest duty and shouldnt be plowed with at all.they cannot take the stresses of plowing with any more than 3 inches. Then there is the 'garden tractors', this a great division of equipment for the person who is not going commercial, but still wants to clear a moderate drive with up to 8 inches on the ground give or take.if youve got a pretty beefy machine and the technique, you can plow mountains.And last is the 'utility tractor', which has p.t.o. and hydraulics[yanmars,kubotas,cases].these are the heavyweights.I have never used one in the snow but they look cool.ill be posting pics very soon;a 1970s Ford 120 12hp w/38'' blower.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Hi, Idealtim and welcome to PlowSite. I didn't know there was any miscommunication about tractors, but then I don't read every post. Anyway, you make some good points, though usually I think of the "Lawn" and "Garden" tractors as the same or at least close in size and horsepower. Usually I see the caregories broken into "Lawn and Garden", "Subcompact" and "Compact Utility Tractor (CUT)". I think the LG is up to about 20 hp, the Sub is up to about 30 and the CUT is up to about 60.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

That`s the way I see it also, MICK. I had a "lawn" tractor doing my 150ft. long driveway for 12 years. From 2" to 6". As long as the tractor has the right "equiptment", it still worked.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

*one of two*

this is my alternate rig. it looks smalll because it is only 5hp! still pushes great though.


----------



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

What was your point for this post Idealtim? I plow with a lawn tractor & so do many others. Don't insult us by saying we can't push more than 3 inches. It might take a little longer,but my little Craftsman has pushed everything that has fallen in the last 2 seasons. The only thing thing I ever broke was the angle cable on the plow. The tractor holds up just fine,Thank you. I have an 80 ft long drive & also do the the drive for the widow across the road. My equipment works for me! That's all that matters. I wouldn't come on here & insult what works for you. Have a nice day.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

My John Deere with a 16 horse Kawasaki and a 44" blade plowed five driveways, every storm, for three years. Worked great. Had tranny problems, but that was driver error!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

*oops*

well srry if i came across strong but all i was trying to acheive was some clarity between styles and from my expierience, you get what you pay for. if you buy a cheap one and expect to plow 10 inches, dont be suprised if it doesnt work. i just had this arguement with my nieghbor when he didnt make the grade without chains and weights.but hey, what works for you might not work for the next guy. thats why theres colors in the rainbow!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a 2001 John Deere 425 with a heated cab and a JD 40 loader on the front and that thing is awesome.....I havent had any snow big enough to slow it down!payup


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Idealtim said:


> well srry if i came across strong but all i was trying to acheive was some clarity between styles and from my expierience, you get what you pay for. if you buy a cheap one and expect to plow 10 inches, dont be suprised if it doesnt work. i just had this arguement with my nieghbor when he didnt make the grade without chains and weights.but hey, what works for you might not work for the next guy. thats why theres colors in the rainbow!


But he DID make it up with weights & chains, right? After all, isn't that why weights & chains are made? It seems you might be arguing a bit too much.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

*yeah he did*

to answer your question, yes he did finally. but lets put it this way, i did mine in 20min, and he did his in a hour and a half[including mounting chains and weights].And, we have the same size and style drive.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

My old driveway was 175 feet straight up the side of a hill. I plowed it every 6" and it would go all the way up with the blade angled and not bog down. I was amazed how good it did for a "lawn tractor"


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

My old driveway was 175 feet straight up the side of a hill. I plowed it every 6" and it would go all the way up with the blade angled and not bog down. I was amazed how good it did for a "lawn tractor"


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Hmmm... Well then I guess we should make you our resident tractor expert:salute: Yea, I guess you're right. Garden tractors shouldn't be used for snow removal. I guess we should all write a letter to Cub Cadet, John Deere, Craftsman, and other makers telling them they don't know what they're doing by making all these attachments to manipulate snow for the small tractors they make.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

My snow machine for next year (just didn't get a back blade for this year):


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

All this guys needs is a blade and you guys could sub him out, putting an end to the debate about "lawn tractors" "garden tractors" etc...


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

well soooooooorry for trying to put my two cents in. ill think next time before i try to make a point.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

you forgot two other types of tractors .....row crop and field tractors. many people use rc tractors on farms or big drives. no harm here just my 2 cents


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I find this size works well for our applications:


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

nice set up! looks like a wal mart rig


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

My (little in comparioson) John Deere Utility Tractor is great. Just got my Curtis Quick Attatch installed and I love it! I also have a bucket loader, back blade, box scraper, and landscape rake that help with snow cleanup and spirn cleanup really well. It is by far the best tractor.


----------



## motoxdk24 (Nov 26, 2005)

we have 14 1720's w/ salt boxes and blades for campus sidwalks etc., a 1620,1920 and a tc 45 and skid steer with brushes on em. tractor's are indestructable. Only reason i touch em is for regular service and occational burnt out lights. some of those tractors are life savers, and pay for 
themselves year after year in the right conditions!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

that looks like a serious machine with some serious traction!i just had to borrow a kubota to dig up my septic:crying:.just saw it bubbling up yesterday.wish we would get some snow ,could kill two birds with one stone and do a bunch of drives.4 wheel drive with a backhoe counterwieght must be a beast in the snow.will post pics!


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I bought this Kubota in the fall for my sidewalk crew - L3430 HST with factory cab - fits on a 60" sidewalk, plus does well with small res. drives. Unbelievable how much that 35+hp will push.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

well i killed two birds with one stone. it snowed today and i did my drive and some other things like it was nothing.Even with bald tires, this thing had incredible traction. 4wd and a backhoe ballast is quite a setup.does anyone know how to resize pics off digital camera without croping everything out?plowsite says 800-800 pixels, but i know some on here are bigger then that.


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

I plow my shop with a ford 655 back hoe and I find the backhoe to be nothing but a pain in the ass, limiting turning and the amout you can back up. The only time you need balast on a full size tractor is when you have the bucket loaded with stone or sand or something along those lines. Tractors are designed to have weight up front, pickups and suv's aren't!

Just my 2 cents
Ivan


----------



## hlenoble (Mar 13, 2005)

*My Experience with a LAWN Tractor*

I read the posts above and finally decided to chip in with my experiences, limited as they may be. First, a little history. Last February I moved into a house in the southern tier of NY, in snow country. The previous owner had contracted with a local to plow the (250' long with a slight downgrade from the road and with 2 parking pads) driveway, and I continued that relationship last winter.

I had to buy a tractor to cut the lawn, so I was thinking about using that to plow myself this year. I posted some questions here last year, and got some very helpful answers and suggestions. Ultimately, I purchased a used lawn tractor off eBay, deciding upon the specific model due to another listing of a new plow and tire chains for that model.

I wound up with a Murray "select" (save the laughs please) 13.5 HP lawn tractor, and I purchased the plow and tire chains from the other listing as well. It cut the lawn very well all season, and then I assembled and installed the plow in late September, and awaited the 1st snow.

Of course, I didn't have to wait too long. Despite the fact that the overall snowfall is under average for the area so far, I have plowed approx 10 times, with snow ranging from a light and fluffy 2" to a VERY heavy slushy mess of close to 6". The tractor/plow have worked exceptionally well, better that I even expected. I did listen to the experts here and I plow during the storm is possible rather that letting the snow build up. Of course, the wet heavy snow was more difficult to push than the light stuff, but I was able to clear the driveway every time.

So, despite Murray's poor reputation, the low 13.5 HP engine, and the fact that it's only a lawn tractor, the setup has worked well so far. Of course, let's see how the rest of the winter goes, but I would certainly say that a low HP lawn tractor can work very well for you.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

*Heh-Heh*



GMC Driver said:


> I find this size works well for our applications:


You could just park that monster in many driveways and drive away with the snow after the storm. Nothing would hit the ground!


----------



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

I won't laugh at your Murray. My Dad bought one back in "89 at WalMart for about $400 brand new. He mowed 2 acres with it for 10 years & then I got it & mowed over an acre 'til May of '04. 15 years & all we ever did was change the oil & put a couple sets of blades on it.It started to become a PITA with nickel &dime stuff so I went out & bought my Craftsman. Not a huge step up,but it was what I could afford at the time. I use it year round & except for my own stupidity(like running into the mailbox & the van) I haven't had any troubles. It has pushed everything that I've had to deal with. And if it doesn't there is a Murray walk behind blower in the garage. BTW my neighbor took the old Murray tractor off my hands & is still using it today!


----------

